# smoking in a TT



## ceedubya (Mar 10, 2005)

does anyone here admit to smoking in there TT

in various threads on this forum smoking in a TT or anywhere else is the worst and most evil thing a person can do !!!

:evil: i am a smoker by the way :evil:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

ceedubya said:


> :evil: i am a smoker by the way :evil:


Then you smell.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I looked at a TT, whose owner was a smoker - it looked like bits of ash had got trapped in the rear braking light [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## panamahat (Sep 18, 2005)

I smoke in my car :wink: well it's -5 outside and the car's warmer !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

panamahat said:


> I smoke in my car :wink: well it's -5 outside and the car's warmer !


 You should be[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I do sometimes


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ceedubya said:


> does anyone here admit to smoking in there TT
> 
> in various threads on this forum smoking in a TT or anywhere else is the worst and most evil thing a person can do !!!
> 
> :evil: i am a smoker by the way :evil:


Christ almighty.

Have you not looked at a TT recently? Its mostly the same as every other piece of metal on the roads... certainly not to be singled out not to be smoked in.

Granted, smoking in ANY car is a no-no unless you want it to stink, but the TT is no different...

Get a grip, man!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> ceedubya said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone here admit to smoking in there TT
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

At the end of the day it's YOUR car. Why would you need to ask other people whether you should smoke in it or not? As for smoking being 'the worst and most evil thing a person can do !!!', you really should get out more! :lol: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > ceedubya said:
> ...


Its certainly a toss-up between smoking in a TT and being one of the leaders of the Rwandan genocide... :roll:


----------



## ceedubya (Mar 10, 2005)

> jampott wrote:
> ceedubya wrote:
> does anyone here admit to smoking in there TT
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
:lol: :lol: :lol:

i wasnt asking if i should smoke in my car i just wanted to know if any TT drivers smoked in there cars

the overall impression given by most people on the forum is that all smokers should be shot :twisted:

i am off for a smoke now :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I smoke in mine. But am i bovvered :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ceedubya said:


> > jampott wrote:
> > ceedubya wrote:
> > does anyone here admit to smoking in there TT
> >
> ...


include most non-smokeres in that


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I smoke like a chimney in mine all the time and I love it.

Fucking anti smokers get right under my skin

They harp on about how smelly and anti social it is then they fuck off down the pub, neck twenty pints of Stella give the lads in the curry house some verbal and then at the end of a â€˜socialâ€™ evening puke up all over the high street.

Bunch of complete tossers shoot the fucking lot of em that's what I say - smokers are cool


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Bryn said:


> I smoke like a chimney in mine all the time and I love it.
> 
> Fucking anti smokers get right under my skin
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bryn said:


> I smoke like a chimney in mine all the time and I love it.
> 
> Fucking anti smokers get right under my skin
> 
> ...


And they wear Burberry :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bryn said:


> I smoke like a chimney in mine all the time and I love it.
> 
> Fucking anti smokers get right under my skin
> 
> ...


I canâ€™t find an icon to depicture your stupidity.

If you want to kill yourself fine go ahead, but donâ€™t fucking kill me. I donâ€™t want lung cancer from inhaling your smoke or to smell of that shite every time i goto the pub. I also donâ€™t see why i should have to pay to treat fuckwits who have given themselves the disease. How big do you need the warning on the packets to be?
:evil:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

No holding back Tosh :wink: .


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dotti said:


> No holding back Tosh :wink: .


give him a four-week ban :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > I smoke like a chimney in mine all the time and I love it.
> ...


Thats the one thing that you can say about smoking they do exactly what it says on the packet and they still do it


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

:lol: Tosh! I think he was being sarcastic in his post?

Smoking in my car? No chance.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Bryn said:


> smokers are cool


Yeah, ice box. Nice one :roll:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I canâ€™t find an icon to depicture your stupidity.
> 
> If you want to kill yourself fine go ahead, but donâ€™t fucking kill me. I donâ€™t want lung cancer from inhaling your smoke or to smell of that shite every time i goto the pub. I also donâ€™t see why i should have to pay to treat fuckwits who have given themselves the disease. How big do you need the warning on the packets to be?
> :evil:


I sat here having a smoke for about 5 minutes trying to think of an appropriate respose to your somewhat personal attack and then I thought - oh fuck it, I can't be arsed wasting time on a self-righteous wanker like you.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I believe all pubs and restaurants should be no-smoking as they are in New York, and would possibly even go as far being banned altogether outside of you own home or even there

The thing is smoking is bad there are no positives at all and some people need to be saved from themselves,

and BTW I am a smoker, so the above applies to me as well

Tony


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Fair comment Tony but lots of things are bad for us. 
What fucks me off is people just picking on smokers all the time?.

look at alcohol for example and the social problems that it accounts for. Thousands more people die from drink related illness each year than are ever going to die from fucking passive smoking!

If it really is a health issue and not just a witch hunt then lets at least look at the most dangerous drug first shall we - alcohol!
Lets ban pubs? but oh no they wouldn't like would they - lets just stick with picking on smokers because it's easy - they are a minority group.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > No holding back Tosh :wink: .
> ...


 [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bryn said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I canâ€™t find an icon to depicture your stupidity.
> ...


It wasnt really a personal attack, I just dont want cancer or to smell of shit as a result of going out to a public place.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Bryn said:


> Fair comment Tony but lots of things are bad for us.
> What fucks me off is people just picking on smokers all the time?.
> 
> look at alcohol for example and the social problems that it accounts for. Thousands more people die from drink related illness each year than are ever going to die from fucking passive smoking!
> ...


I don't mind a drink either, things aren't looking good for me then :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> It wasnt really a personal attack, I just dont want cancer or to smell of shit as a result of going out to a public place.


Hey Toshiba, lets not fall out over this mate we're both entitled to our opinions.

Personally I don't like being around people who are pissed in a public place. Ordinarily they're perfectly ok people but just because they happen to have over done it a bit they behave like fucking animals.

Unfortunately until it's made illegal to be under the influence in a public place I have to put up with it. And likewise until it's illegal to smoke in a public place you'll have to put up with it as well.

I'll do you a deal - If I promise not to blow smoke in your face you promise not to puke on me ok


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bryn said:


> I'll do you a deal - If I promise not to blow smoke in your face you promise not to puke on me ok


Are you emplying non smokers puke up in the street? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Are you emplying non smokers puke up in the street? :lol: :wink:


I dont give a shit where they puke - as long as it's not on me!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sometimes having a smoke after lots of drinks can make you chunder :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Sometimes having a smoke after lots of drinks can make you chunder :lol:


Depends what your'e smoking!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Bryn said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes having a smoke after lots of drinks can make you chunder :lol:
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bryn said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > It wasnt really a personal attack, I just dont want cancer or to smell of shit as a result of going out to a public place.
> ...


Iâ€™m not going to fall out with anyone. Iâ€™ve expressed my view. Itâ€™s not a personal thing/attack against you. However some people may find the comments made offensive as cancer is a horrible thing and has touched many lives directly through smoking.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Bryn said:


> I dont give a shit where they puke - as long as it's not on me!


I don't give a shit where you smoke - as long as it's not near me! 

If you think you can successfully fight the smokers corner you are very much mistaken. Smoking in public places makes you a very selfish man.

Anyone for a sniff of some coffee and *** breath?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Widget said:


> I don't give a shit where you smoke - as long as it's not near me!
> 
> If you think you can successfully fight the smokers corner you are very much mistaken. Smoking in public places makes you a very selfish man.
> 
> Anyone for a sniff of some coffee and *** breath?


Oh for fuck sake not another one - you poor delicate little flower

There's nothing selfish about abiding by the law of the country my old china and the law of the country says I can smoke in a public place so until that changes wrap up will ya


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bryn said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give a shit where you smoke - as long as it's not near me!
> ...


keep the British end up :wink: well done Bryn


----------



## ceedubya (Mar 10, 2005)

> If you think you can successfully fight the smokers corner you are very much mistaken.


i think your doing a cracking job bryn :wink: keep up the good work


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ceedubya said:


> > If you think you can successfully fight the smokers corner you are very much mistaken.
> 
> 
> i think your doing a cracking job bryn :wink: keep up the good work


Yes Bryn with you fighting our corner means i can spend more time smoking [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> ceedubya said:
> 
> 
> > > If you think you can successfully fight the smokers corner you are very much mistaken.
> ...


typical Conservative :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > ceedubya said:
> ...


Yes labour would rather no one fight for anyones rights and make us all live in a nanny state


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

what do you need to vote to get a cleaner - dont need a nanny.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bryn said:


> I smoke like a chimney in mine all the time and I love it.
> 
> Fucking anti smokers get right under my skin
> 
> ...


Good to see you back mate. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I love your flashy rabbit 260bhp! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Bryn said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give a shit where you smoke - as long as it's not near me!
> ...


Surely even your ignorance allows you to see where I'm coming from?

Unfortunately, you'll probably die young and your family will have to deal with your death earlier than they needed to.

However, my old china, I couldn't give a fuck.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dotti said:


> I love your flashy rabbit 260bhp! :lol: :wink:


Thanks Dotti. Ever the Playboy! :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Widget said:


> Surely even your ignorance allows you to see where I'm coming from?
> 
> Unfortunately, you'll probably die young and your family will have to deal with your death earlier than they needed to.
> 
> However, my old china, I couldn't give a fuck.


Well if you couldnâ€™t give a fuck why open your mouth in the first place? - or was it that you just thought youâ€™d jump on the band wagon and try and force your opinion down someone else's throat?

Fucking typical anti-smoker arrogant to the extreme

In case you hadn't noticed matey we live in a democracy (freedom of speech and all that) and iâ€™m just as entitled to an opinion as you are. Clearly you have a very strong opinion and so do I. By all means campaign for what you believe in write to your fucking MP for all care. However, if you choose to behave like an arrogant cunt and accuse people of being selfish (especially when they are operating completely within the law) then don't be surprised if they turn round and bite you on the arse - idiot.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> Good to see you back mate. :wink:


Hey Neil good to see you to mate, have you got your wheels all sorted now?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bryn said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Surely even your ignorance allows you to see where I'm coming from?
> ...


Same reason your opening yours i guess.

I think the arrogant one is you. You dont appear to care about the damage you are causing to other peoples health. The f word does make you point any more valid, it makes you seem crude and chav like.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Bryn said:


> Well if you couldnâ€™t give a fuck why open your mouth in the first place?


No, no. I coudn't give a fuck if you die prematurely.

We'll leave it there though, this could go on for some time. However, I'd just like to clarify that I'm not a bandwagonist.

Just one question though: if you and I went out for a drink and I politely asked that you didn't smoke near me, would you? Or would you move away?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Widget said:


> Just one question though: if you and I went out for a drink and I politely asked that you didn't smoke near me, would you? Or would you move away?


Widget, I'd buy you a pint and of course i'd move away just because I smoke does'nt make me void of manners. I try hard not to judge people and I do respect their wishes, all I expect in return is that they also respect my wishes. I'm just not the sort of person that likes to be dictated to that's all.

Lets agree to disagree and maybe have a pint together someday .


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> it makes you seem crude and chav like.


Thats a bit strong coming from someone who drives a red car with a black roof aint it! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bryn said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > it makes you seem crude and chav like.
> ...


as long as you mean crude i dont mind. :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> as long as you mean crude i dont mind. :wink:


Well actually...... no, your'e right I meant crude :wink:

PS. fuck, shit, piss and bollocks - so there [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

The argument is never ending isn't it?



Bryn said:


> Lets agree to disagree and maybe have a pint together someday .


Okay


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

As long as you don't throw up over me, that is. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Widget said:


> The argument is never ending isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the non-smoking, or smoking section? :lol:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Been a while since I saw some TT Forum members have a big fall out :lol: thanks for the entertainment :wink:

I do think there is a difference between inhaling someones smoke and someone being drunk near you - cant reall compare them...but then you could compare it to car fumes and what are we gonna do, lobby for all cars to be taken off the road? not likely...


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Widget said:


> As long as you don't throw up over me, that is. :wink:


No worries Widget - i'll do it over Toshiba! :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

scottk said:


> Been a while since I saw some TT Forum members have a big fall out :lol: thanks for the entertainment :wink:


Your'e welcome :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bryn said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see you back mate. :wink:
> ...


Yeah. All tickety boo over here and fucking pissing myself at your responses. I've never seen you so wound up. Always saw you as the 'quiet one'!!! :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> Yeah. All tickety boo over here and fucking pissing myself at your responses. I've never seen you so wound up. Always saw you as the 'quiet one'!!! :lol:


Yeah it did get a bit hairy didn't it!

Anyway great news about your wheels Neil really pleased for ya mate

I'm chopping in the 225 and getting a V6 in March - I had to really the ash tray was all clogged up with *** butts! :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

"Because the ashtray was full"

That was always the reason my old man used to give us when he changed his cars.

He was a bit more hardcore than you boys though. He even had a JPS Capri


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Widget said:


> He even had a JPS Capri


Now your'e talking the old John Player Special, what a car that was

I remember some flash git round our way called Kevin had one of those. Bit of an ugly bugger and smoked like a chimney (just keeping on topic) but he always had at least two female in the car with him - a right fanny magnet was the JPS, worth a small fortune now I guess

Ah the good old days when it was cool to smoke 8)


----------

